

Cheap photonic crystals could lead to cheap forever batteries - DiabloD3
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/116853-mits-photonic-crystals-lead-towards-a-nuclear-reactor-in-every-gadget

======
tnash
It seems like every other week there's some awesome new tech that will go into
the next generation of batteries. Somebody should think about archiving this
stuff so a couple of years down the road we can look back and see what
actually made it to market.

